# Treating for varroa



## Thomassen (Jul 6, 2014)

I performed a sugar roll test and I had 12 mites per 300 bees. Anyone ever use mite away gel strips for controlling varroa in a top bar? Any other suggestions?

Best,

Thomassen


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Wrong product for a TBH, the hive design just doesn't suit that method.

Better to use Apivar strips, I've used that on many TBH's with excellent results. Just have to spread the bars apart slightly by the width of the strip to get it in, but the bars can have any propolis scraped off and be squished back together again once the strips are removed.


----------



## ApricotApiaries (Sep 21, 2014)

I have two TBH in my yard. They, along with my observation hives and scale hive are my "hobby bees." Figuring out a good way to treat TBH's is a pretty big challenge with them. For MAQS, I have tried stapling the strips to the walls of the hive. It is a pain to get them in and I don't think it works nearly as will as in a langstroth hive. Basically I try to pull out 4-5 bars, make plenty of space, and staple one pad to each wall, offset a bit to cover the whole brood area and towards the top of the combs. Then put all the combs back together...

Apivar works really well in TBH's. We hang them off a paperclip. I imagine that IF hopguard worked well, it would work well in a TBH. I have not tried the new stuff but the old version did not work well. Oxalic Vapor would probably work well but I have not tried it. 
Good Luck


----------



## Thomassen (Jul 6, 2014)

I ordered Apivar strips (a ten pack) and it arrived today. Will administer tomorrow. I am only treating one hive. Directions say not to try and save unused strips. Anyone try that and what's your experience on effectiveness?


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

I've saved them. It's oxygen that degenerates the active ingredient (Amitraz) so wrap the left over strips tightly in something airtight then store where it's cool and dark.

I can't offer any science as to how long they last once repacked, but have reused after 6 months and seemed to work OK.

Are you new to this Thomassen? If so, just be aware the strips need to be placed right among the brood combs. A 2 brood box langstroth needs 4 strips, so depending how much brood your hive has you'll need several strips spaced through the brood area.


----------



## kaizen (Mar 20, 2015)

on this topic I've searched and can't find an answer. apivar instructions say to remove honey supers.....is this just ones I was going to harvest? What if the super on there is only for the bees? Can I leave them on? Do I need to put any in those if they have 5 frame of bees? What about in spring if that exposed honey is not used would I need to make sure it stays only for the bees?


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

Amitraz (the active ingredient in Apivar) decomposes extremely quickly. It rate of hydrolysis is dependent on the pH of its environment.
Its half-life in the honey in the hive can be measured in hours. I store Apivar strips in a "ammo box" with a sealed lid and use the strips within days of package opening.

This chart shows the breakdown of Apivar in various pH environments, note the time scale is **Hours**.








Source: Kinetics and mechanism of amitraz hydrolysis in aqueous media HPLC and GC-MS
ARTICLE in TALANTA · JANUARY 1999
Impact Factor: 3.55 · DOI: 10.1016/S0039-9140(98)00237-9 · 
http://www.researchgate.net/profile..._and_GC-MS/links/54e310890cf2c3e7d2d552f4.pdf


----------



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

I don't have bees in a TBH, but I also thought Apivar when I saw this. I have had very good luck with it in regular hives.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

I have two top bar hives that I'll be treating with MAQ's. My plan is to tape (not staple) a strip (or two) to a bar specifically cut for this purpose. A piece of plywood that is approximately 19" x 6" wide. Will burn the piece of wood when done. 
DO NOT USE STAPLES. The rate that the acid vaporizes is controlled. Poking holes in the strips could overdose your colony.


----------

